# ebp laars 110 endurance boiler



## pht317 (Dec 27, 2011)

What would cause overheating of zone with this boiler. I suspect the condensing valve is faulty. I have a loop from this boiler tied into a plate exchanger to transfer heat from an outdoor wood boiler ito the boiler water of the laars. the loop has a 007 pump which draws water from the return below the condensing valve and then enters the inlet of plate exchanger and the outlet of exchangers just dumps into heating supply pipe. i am having problems with this set up it overheats and I don`t know why this is happening.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Post pics of the piping.


----------



## Blueskylighter (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you check settings in control panel?
Check to see if "PO" (pump operation) is set for 'continuous' "Con" rather than automatic "Aut"
This may help.


----------

